# Neutered Male humping?



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Riot will not stop trying to hump my friends female. Shes not even in heat. Hes neutered should he be doing this? How can I stop it as the female is getting pretty annoyed with it.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh my - I've no advice on this one since I've no experience with it but I'm sure someone will. Good luck!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When she gets _*really *_annoyed and po'd, he'll stop. She may have to hiss, growl and smack his face tho. Hopefully he will take the hint. Give him a stuffed toy as big as he is. Maybe he'll transfer his urges to that instead. When was he neutered? If he was neutered later than 4-5 mos., he may continue to do this. It's within normal behavior and nothing to be concerned about. Good luck!


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

He was neutered at 6 months. She does hiss, growl and slap him he just runs back and pins her. I have to intervene by giving him a tap on the bum to get him to stop. But when I go back to sit down hes at it again. Now they are sleeping...


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Mary_NH said:


> establishing dominance over her...but a collar with a bell on him. She'll know when he's showing up


LOL so she knows when hes showing up. Then I will never sleep hearing that bell  What about a water bottle squirt?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually this behavior is not uncommon in male cats, just because they can't physically do alot, does not mean they don't get stimulated. Usually the cause is smelling a female in heat somewhere in the neighborhood (even for inside cats). It is basically a response some cats have to the stimulation especially those with a heavy "male" mindset. Some neutered males will even bite and hold onto the neck of other cats while mounting, wether they are male or female. It does tend to show up more in the males after the age of 2...

When he does that don't get mad at him or scold him because it's nature and he doesn't understand what he is doing wrong. But also don't pet him because that can get him more stimulated. Try to distract him with food or toys. A pet laser.

I once had a neutured male that would lay on his back and be obviously stimulated just by someone petting them sometimes.. Its best just to let it be... buy some toys and hope he outgrows it.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

He does even grab the back of her neck lol. Poor girl


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My little girl cat humps a blanket that I throw over the couch. She gathers it up and... well... you know... Eventually she curls up and falls asleep... funny being her gender, and the fact that she's spayed.


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

My 7 year old neutered male, Laszlo, does this to our 2 year old neutered Tiny Rufus, also a male. It's weird because A) they are the same sex, and B) he only does it to TR and not to TR's 2 brothers, whom we adopted at the same time. TR doesn't _like_ it but he allows it to happen, and he adores Laszlo--follows him around, buries his poops for him in the litter box, and tries to snuggle him as much as Laszlo will allow. Laszlo will actually go downstairs (their Special Place, lol) and start hollering for TR to come down there for a good old fashioned raping (as we very politically incorrectly call it at our house), and TR will go, albeit reluctantly.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Boo will spray when a female is in heat in the neighborhood(had him checked by vet for uti and he has clean bill of health).He'll also hump my neighbor's two Chihuahuas occasionally(a male and female).


----------

